# An open letter to our VI-C friends



## Embertone (Aug 26, 2019)

Dear VI Control Users,

We’re writing this especially for you all because we’ve lost touch over the last year. After all, VI-Control is where we got our start more than 6 years(!!) ago, and we have clearly dropped the ball of late due to a few personal life things. We want to be open about what’s been going on, and offer a real road map for our major updates moving forward!

After a slow year for our tiny team, development has picked up and we are just about ready to release updates for our Joshua Bell Violin and the much needed Half-Pedalling and Reactive Pedal Resonance features for our Walker 1955 Concert D piano. We know this has been a long time coming, and we are extremely sorry for the inexcusable lag.


The above updates are coming within 2-3 weeks

The next update project that we will work tirelessly on is for our line of solo strings: Intimate Strings (Blakus Cello, Friedlander Violin, Fischer Viola, Leonid Bass). In some cases there will be new samples, and our goal will be to bring them all up so that the feature sets are more equal. (Right now Blakus is lagging behind the others).


We’re hesitant to put a timeline on this. Stand by for details

We also plan to refresh many of our older instruments with some much-needed bug fixes and some exciting new features. All current users will receive all of these updates for free.


This above stuff will roll out gradually over the next year

And finally looking toward the future, we have a handful of insanely exciting projects going on. Things might have slowed down of late, but we want to assure everyone that our doors are still open, we’re still making things, and we still love you all.


We hope to release 1 or 2 of these before the end of the year

Again, we’re sorry for the lag, and we will watch this thread for any feedback, questions, ideas, complaints, or just general comments. And as always, thank you all for your patience and support.


Alex and Jonathan of Embertone


----------



## John Busby (Aug 26, 2019)

classy,
You guys have been missed!
thanks so much for the update, I am super excited to hear more about your plans for ISS especially.


----------



## Mornats (Aug 26, 2019)

Super excited about the Joshua Bell Violin update. It's the classiest library in my collection. Good to have you guys back!


----------



## axb312 (Aug 26, 2019)

Mornats said:


> Super excited about the Joshua Bell Violin update. It's the classiest library in my collection. Good to have you guys back!



Any idea what's expected in the update? Have the lib myself and think it already sounds amazing...


----------



## Phaedraz (Aug 26, 2019)

Thanks for the long awaited information!
Sometimes real life needs priority over digital life... clearly understandable.


----------



## Mornats (Aug 26, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Any idea what's expected in the update? Have the lib myself and think it already sounds amazing...



Nope! Don't know any more than what Embertone posted above. But I agree, it sounds amazing.


----------



## Mucusman (Aug 26, 2019)

Appreciate you guys checking in with an update. Akin to getting word from the pilot while sitting aboard a flight wondering why the plane has been sitting on the tarmac for quite a while. Generates good will.


----------



## OleJoergensen (Aug 26, 2019)

That is great news. I’ve fallen in love with the Walker Steinway sound and look forward to a complete working piano.


----------



## MOMA (Aug 26, 2019)

I think we all respect the facts of life and though you´ve missed, we do have the patience to wait for the high quality you all stand for. As a devoted fan of Embertone in general and Joshua Bell i particular I hope the new "era" will be fruitful and exiting. 

Best to you!

MOMA


----------



## Raphioli (Aug 26, 2019)

Welcome back!

I'm not sure if this would be considered as feedback, 
but it would be great if you guys made an oboe library which has the same quality as your Herring Clarinet.
Because that library is probably the best sounding solo clarinet I've heard 

If you ever consider, I'm not sure how to say this but, please capture that sweet sound of the oboe which a lot of libraries seem to miss.
A good example of sweetness is the sound of Orchestral Tools Solo Oboe in their woodwind expansion.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Aug 26, 2019)

Huzzah!

I hope whatever personal issues were at play are settled down and all is well. So glad to hear about the pending updates to two of my favourite VIs. 

Also, these exciting projects you’re working on...YoYo Mah cello right?!


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Aug 26, 2019)

Thanks for the info, glad to know you guys are still alive. Looking forward to the updates, especially interested to see what's in store for Joshua Bell and Intimate Strings!


----------



## elpedro (Aug 26, 2019)

It’s all good, bro! I really appreciate that you keep developing your older libraries as well. Looking forward to see what you guys come up with next.


----------



## Mystic (Aug 26, 2019)

Thank you for the update. Excited for what might be coming.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Aug 26, 2019)

That's good to read you, was missing you guys. Hope everything goes well on your side. Keep up the beautiful sonic vibes!


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Aug 26, 2019)

Hope all is well now. 
Really looking forward to an update for ISS, been holding out on other solo instruments for that 
Thanks for the post


----------



## Diablo IV (Aug 27, 2019)

Awesome. I hope (just hope) that for fast (not so fast) runs Joshua's gets enhanced. Other than that it's just amazing


----------



## Kony (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm planning on picking up JB violin soon - hoping you can keep the Kontakt FULL 5.4.1+ special legacy patch going


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 27, 2019)

Wishing you all the best and hoping that your personal diversions have all worked out well. 

Thanks for all you do to enhance our music. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Manaberry (Aug 27, 2019)

Happy to see you guys alive! Looking forward to play with the update on both Joshua Violin and the Walker 1955.
Keep up the good work! And take your time to polish your products, we love them!


----------



## HardyP (Aug 27, 2019)

I definitely was in the mood to light a candle on commemoration day of the famous Walker Update "end of the month"-thread -
BUT YOU ARE BACK, HOORAY!! 

All the best, hope you get all sorted out...


----------



## Embertone (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks for the encouragement, everyone! We're glad to be back here.



axb312 said:


> Any idea what's expected in the update? Have the lib myself and think it already sounds amazing...



This is our changelog for the upcoming JBell update:

*NEW FEATURES*
– *Portamento Speed Control*: Change the speed of Portamento samples in real-time based on user-selected control input via the Control Preset editor. See Settings page for new controls.
– *Legato Accent:* New Control element for playing accented legatos.
– *Portamento Override:* New Intuition automation for automatically triggering Portamento samples during slower playing.
– *Rebow:* New Control element for instantly re-bowing during a held sustain.
– *Mono mode:* New option in the Settings page for switching between stereo/mono mics.

*UPDATES*
– Increased starting instrument volume to 0db.
– Improved "Pitch Instability" Intuition engine.
– Short (Ricochet, Spic, Stac, Pizz) control elements now have "Quick Release" and "Instant" trigger options in the Control Preset editor.
– "Instant" control behavior modifier option added to "Rebow" and "Rebow Emo" Control Preset elements.
– Improved "Quick Release" control trigger options.
– Vibrato slider now reflects "Vib Variance" Intuition automation movement.
– Some graphics updated to improve visibility against darker backgrounds.
– Included "attention" button on Intuition page for extra clarification.
– Improved Control Preset triggering within certain articulation "groups" for better expected Control results.
– Improved Sul Pont releases.

*BUGS*
– Fixed Legato Volume Awareness engine (this ensures smooth crossfading between samples) from breaking upon loading Snapshots.
– Fixed bad timings + greatly improved consistency of Portamento sample playback.
– Fixed various bad samples.
– Fixed Reverb preset buttons from not working.
– Fixed a graphical bug that caused label bg's to display incorrectly.
– "Poly" button setting now persists across Control Preset changes.
– Fixed "Contour/Cresc/Decresc" Instant trigger behavior.
– Multistops now correctly trigger all notes of a given chord as Vib or NonVib depending on the "Vib/NonVib Variance" Intuition.


----------



## styledelk (Aug 27, 2019)

These updates make me want to finally buy the violin!

Really looking forward to the Walker Grand updates. I feel like I haven't been able to use that for improvisation or any complex classical and it's got a sound I feel most at home with outside of an upright.


----------



## axb312 (Aug 27, 2019)

Embertone said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, everyone! We're glad to be back here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a big update. Perhaps a video explanation is in order? Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Symfoniq (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm just really glad to see that you still plan to be around for a good long while. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 27, 2019)

Definitely looking forwards to all that ensues.


----------



## Vardaro (Aug 27, 2019)

Great news! I was going to mail you to ask for the "colour mode" for Blakus, but I see it might come soon?

The thing I can't find in any string library is the "classical slide" where e.g.the index slides up halfway and the ring finger "pops" onto the new note.
Portamento _into_ the new note is the vulgar "Gypsy" or "Heifetz" slide, which one should only use about twice a month in classical mockups.

Anyway, with the new randomisations, ISS will catch up with the new SM strings. The timbre is already as good, especially in Blakus and Leonid.


----------



## mojamusic (Aug 27, 2019)

Thank you, for the update.


----------



## AllanH (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanks for the update. I'm especially looking forward to the update on the ISS.


----------



## slobajudge (Aug 28, 2019)

I am also happy for this update... announcement, 2 to 3 weeks ? This is half to end of September. Sorry, deja vu, I dont want to spoil anything  . I wish you luck in September.


----------



## Embertone (Aug 29, 2019)

slobajudge said:


> I am also happy for this update... announcement, 2 to 3 weeks ? This is half to end of September. Sorry, deja vu, I dont want to spoil anything  . I wish you luck in September.



It's a good point . No further comment from me


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Aug 29, 2019)

Embertone said:


> Dear VI Control Users,
> 
> We’re writing this especially for you all because we’ve lost touch over the last year. After all, VI-Control is where we got our start more than 6 years(!!) ago, and we have clearly dropped the ball of late due to a few personal life things. We want to be open about what’s been going on, and offer a real road map for our major updates moving forward!
> 
> ...


why not celebrate your "return of the ember tones" with a nice sale?
:D


----------



## Embertone (Aug 30, 2019)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> why not celebrate your "return of the ember tones" with a nice sale?
> :D



Not a bad idea...


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 31, 2019)

Always looking forward to your releases... and in this case, your re-releases as well! My favorite family-first developer.


----------



## S.M Hassani (Sep 1, 2019)

I'm truly happy to hear this. When I rediscovered my passion for making music, the Friedlander Violin was one of my first VI purchases. I still have it with other Embertone products, and I'm excited to hear about the update. Good luck you guys and thanks for doing this.


----------



## Iskra (Sep 1, 2019)

Embertone said:


> We’re writing this especially for you all because we’ve lost touch over the last year. After all, VI-Control is where we got our start more than 6 years(!!) ago, and we have clearly dropped the ball of late due to a few personal life things. We want to be open about what’s been going on, and offer a real road map for our major updates moving forward!


Updates will be great, but I'm just writing to tell you guys that I hope all those personal issues are settled and fixed and you're ok.


----------



## GtrString (Sep 1, 2019)

Never seen anything like this post before, I will certainly keep a good eye to this company onward..


----------



## KEM (Sep 1, 2019)

Blakus cello?! I’m so in!!!


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 2, 2019)

Can't wait for the Walker updates...love that piano.


----------



## brynolf (Sep 2, 2019)

So nice to hear from you Embers. Looking forward to a streamlined Intimate strings :D


----------



## CT (Sep 2, 2019)

Definitely interested in what will be done with the cello.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 3, 2019)

Embertone said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, everyone! We're glad to be back here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you please list the updates for the Walker as well? Thank you


----------



## Manaberry (Sep 4, 2019)

*Joshua Bell Violin: The 1.1 Update is here!*




"We're sending this email to you because you're an existing owner of the Joshua Bell Violin. We completed the 1.1 update and it's now ready for download and installation. Woo hoo! "

@Embertone Love you guys!


----------



## col (Sep 4, 2019)

Update downloaded perfectly. Easy straight forward process. Happen to be using JB just as a writing instrument in a celtic jig style piece at the moment . Loaded up the update. Phew. Just works without tweaking anything. Nice. 
Keep em coming Embers. Love your work.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 4, 2019)

Excellent!


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 4, 2019)

where is the discount to commemorate this occasion? LOL


----------



## Quasar (Sep 4, 2019)

col said:


> Update downloaded perfectly. Easy straight forward process. Happen to be using JB just as a writing instrument in a celtic jig style piece at the moment . Loaded up the update. Phew. Just works without tweaking anything. Nice.
> Keep em coming Embers. Love your work.


Yeah, I was impressed today by the update process too. Not only is it as easy and straightforward as imaginable, but it also keeps the 1.0 version perfectly intact, so you can update without any fear whatsoever of breaking anything.


----------



## Embertone (Sep 9, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> Can you please list the updates for the Walker as well? Thank you



The major items:
(1) Half Pedalling Functionality
(a) ECO MODE - The damper is gradually lifted based on pedal CC data coming in​(b) HQ MODE - Same as ECO mode, with the addition of​- a new set of *Sustain Resonance Sample Set* that is laid on top of the "no pedal" or "dry" sample set, mimicking the sound of a true sustain. In other words, if you play a "no pedal" sample and then apply the sustain pedal, you aren't just hearing that sample continued, you get some realistic resonance!​- a more realistic pedal release resonance group of sample​(c) HQ+ MODE - Same as HQ mode, but with a more detailed (and resource intensive) set of release samples​(2) Improved Performance - We identified a few problems with the pedal, and also, now the MULTI works as expected.
(3) Tons of sample fixes. Noisy and incongruent samples have been removed, the velocity response is even smoother than before.


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 9, 2019)

Embertone said:


> The major items:
> (1) Half Pedalling Functionality
> (a) ECO MODE - The damper is gradually lifted based on pedal CC data coming in​(b) HQ MODE - Same as ECO mode, with the addition of​- a new set of *Sustain Resonance Sample Set* that is laid on top of the "no pedal" or "dry" sample set, mimicking the sound of a true sustain. In other words, if you play a "no pedal" sample and then apply the sustain pedal, you aren't just hearing that sample continued, you get some realistic resonance!​- a more realistic pedal release resonance group of sample​(c) HQ+ MODE - Same as HQ mode, but with a more detailed (and resource intensive) set of release samples​(2) Improved Performance - We identified a few problems with the pedal, and also, now the MULTI works as expected.
> (3) Tons of sample fixes. Noisy and incongruent samples have been removed, the velocity response is even smoother than before.


Wow that’s awesome. I love the piano before but now it’s gonna be amazing. When can we expect this?


----------



## GingerMaestro (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi @Embertone Will there be an update to the Walker Lite Piano as well ? Really enjoying the JB update. Thank you


----------



## JEPA (Sep 9, 2019)

I hope with this update the bug "note sound drop off effect" when playing the pedal is gone!


----------



## skythemusic (Sep 10, 2019)

I have been wanting to buy this one for some time but it never seems to be on sale...

Maybe Black Friday?


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 10, 2019)

Embertone said:


> The major items:
> (1) Half Pedalling Functionality
> (a) ECO MODE - The damper is gradually lifted based on pedal CC data coming in​(b) HQ MODE - Same as ECO mode, with the addition of​- a new set of *Sustain Resonance Sample Set* that is laid on top of the "no pedal" or "dry" sample set, mimicking the sound of a true sustain. In other words, if you play a "no pedal" sample and then apply the sustain pedal, you aren't just hearing that sample continued, you get some realistic resonance!​- a more realistic pedal release resonance group of sample​(c) HQ+ MODE - Same as HQ mode, but with a more detailed (and resource intensive) set of release samples​(2) Improved Performance - We identified a few problems with the pedal, and also, now the MULTI works as expected.
> (3) Tons of sample fixes. Noisy and incongruent samples have been removed, the velocity response is even smoother than before.
> [/QUOTE



@Embertone : sorry if I missed it, will these updates apply to both the Walker Full and Walker Lite?

Thanks


----------



## Vardaro (Sep 12, 2019)

I installed the JB update, and printed out the manual.
I don't see reference to the new "accented legato".
Am I missing something?


----------



## Embertone (Sep 12, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> @Embertone : sorry if I missed it, will these updates apply to both the Walker Full and Walker Lite?
> 
> Thanks



Walker LITE will receive all the relevant bug fixes and updates... but no half pedaling for LITE users.



Vardaro said:


> I installed the JB update, and printed out the manual.
> I don't see reference to the new "accented legato".
> Am I missing something?



We are updating the manual as soon as we can to reflect this. Also, we want to add more detail about many of the elements in that user control area that are not described well (or in some cases, not described at all!)

In the meantime, Accented Legato is found in the User Control Area. In the "Control" Page, click on the right side to open up the custom control editor. You'll see "Accented Legato" as one of the elements. It can be assigned to Velocity, Keyswitch, Speed, Pitch Bend, or CC. You'll notice a nice accent when you bring the values up -- we think it's a great addition to this instrument 

Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## Vardaro (Sep 12, 2019)

Embertone said:


> Accented Legato is found in the User Control Area


Great! Thanks.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 17, 2019)

Happy to hear you guys are back. Could you drop us a note a little earlier next time? We love you long time and were worried!

I'm looking forward to the Blakus and Friedlander updates as well as, and most importantly, the Walker update. Might be a good occasion to upgrade my Lite. If you do a BF sale on Joshua Bell, might be in on that as well. Cheers!


----------



## Embertone (Sep 18, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> Happy to hear you guys are back. Could you drop us a note a little earlier next time? We love you long time and were worried!



Yup. That's fair! Appreciate that 



NYC Composer said:


> I'm looking forward to the Blakus and Friedlander updates as well as, and most importantly, the Walker update. Might be a good occasion to upgrade my Lite. If you do a BF sale on Joshua Bell, might be in on that as well. Cheers!



Cool. Walker update has turned into quite a project... We believe we have the bugs squashed. All you owners will be hearing from us soon!

-Alex


----------



## GingerMaestro (Sep 18, 2019)

Hey Alex

Do you know when the Walker Piano update will be released yet ? Is it potentially this week ?

Love all the instruments of yours that I own, which is quite a few. Use them every day...Cheers


----------



## Mega (Sep 18, 2019)

Embertone said:


> Dear VI Control Users,
> 
> We’re writing this especially for you all because we’ve lost touch over the last year. After all, VI-Control is where we got our start more than 6 years(!!) ago, and we have clearly dropped the ball of late due to a few personal life things. We want to be open about what’s been going on, and offer a real road map for our major updates moving forward!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. If I buy Blakus now, will I recieve a discount when the new version comes out?


----------



## DivingInSpace (Sep 18, 2019)

Mega said:


> Thanks for the update. If I buy Blakus now, will I recieve a discount when the new version comes out?


All the updates they've made so far has been free as far as i know. It won't be totally new sample libraries, it will be updates, so i would be really surprised if they suddenly started to make them paid.


----------



## Mega (Sep 18, 2019)

DivingInSpace said:


> All the updates they've made so far has been free as far as i know. It won't be totally new sample libraries, it will be updates, so i would be really surprised if they suddenly started to make them paid.


Thanks for the info! I'm going to get Blakus and the Chapman Trumpet on Friday 👍


----------



## Embertone (Sep 19, 2019)

GingerMaestro said:


> Hey Alex
> 
> Do you know when the Walker Piano update will be released yet ? Is it potentially this week ?
> 
> Love all the instruments of yours that I own, which is quite a few. Use them every day...Cheers



We have one problem left to solve -- it should be done within a few days now...



Mega said:


> Thanks for the update. If I buy Blakus now, will I recieve a discount when the new version comes out?



We don't plan on charging for users to update their ISS updates when they are ready. Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## styledelk (Sep 19, 2019)

I've never been so excited for an update.


----------



## Embertone (Sep 27, 2019)

Happy Friday!

Walker Lite and Full will be updated at the beginning of next week. Had a lot of last minute errors to work out, but luckily we're down to troubleshooting download issues. Look forward to hearing what everyone does with the half pedaling action


----------



## OleJoergensen (Sep 27, 2019)

Embertone said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Walker Lite and Full will be updated at the beginning of next week. Had a lot of last minute errors to work out, but luckily we're down to troubleshooting download issues. Look forward to hearing what everyone does with the half pedaling action


Wonderful!


----------



## JEPA (Sep 27, 2019)

I am out of land now. Can I download the update in two months? 
Best, 
Jorge


----------



## Embertone (Sep 27, 2019)

JEPA said:


> I am out of land now. Can I download the update in two months?
> Best,
> Jorge



You will be welcome to download whenever you please


----------



## jaketanner (Sep 27, 2019)

Embertone said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Walker Lite and Full will be updated at the beginning of next week. Had a lot of last minute errors to work out, but luckily we're down to troubleshooting download issues. Look forward to hearing what everyone does with the half pedaling action


will we be getting emails or do we need to check the site?


----------



## Pianolando (Sep 27, 2019)

Embertone said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Walker Lite and Full will be updated at the beginning of next week. Had a lot of last minute errors to work out, but luckily we're down to troubleshooting download issues. Look forward to hearing what everyone does with the half pedaling action



That is my cue to buy this beautiful instrument! Congratulations on the update!


----------



## Kony (Sep 27, 2019)

Embertone said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> Walker Lite and Full will be updated at the beginning of next week. Had a lot of last minute errors to work out, but luckily we're down to troubleshooting download issues. Look forward to hearing what everyone does with the half pedaling action


Will the update be available for the legacy version (full Kontakt 5.4.1)?


----------



## Embertone (Sep 28, 2019)

Kony said:


> Will the update be available for the legacy version (full Kontakt 5.4.1)?



Yes. There's a version for 5.3.1+, and one for 5.7.3+

@jaketanner - we will do our best to broadcast everywhere: an email specifically for owners of the instrument, on our website, VI-C, and through social media.

Thanks and have a great weekend!

-Alex


----------



## Kony (Sep 28, 2019)

Embertone said:


> Yes. There's a version for 5.3.1+, and one for 5.7.3+


Great - thanks!


----------



## good (Sep 29, 2019)

Finally..................


----------



## Embertone (Sep 30, 2019)

Sending the update email out tonight. Keep an eye on inboxes!

<3 Alex


----------



## slobajudge (Sep 30, 2019)

I am so excited, as if box full of chocolate cakes is coming with update  . Can`t wait tonight, go Embertone


----------



## Vardaro (Oct 2, 2019)

Dammit! now I shall have to look for a pedal that can do half of itself...


----------



## Gunvor (Oct 19, 2019)

@Embertone 

Thank you for helping out with the update, Awesome support and great library! =)


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 19, 2019)

@Embertone 

You guys just need to make a full fledged Arcane library. You seriously know how to do horror!


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Dec 6, 2019)

Greetings Embertone,one of my favourite developers


Embertone said:


> The next update project that we will work tirelessly on is for our line of solo strings: Intimate Strings (Blakus Cello, Friedlander Violin, Fischer Viola, Leonid Bass). In some cases there will be new samples, and our goal will be to bring them all up so that the feature sets are more equal. (Right now Blakus is lagging behind the others).


All the other updates are out
Popelka basoon(which I adore) is out
Joshua essential also

My questions are these;
Any news for intimate strings update?
Any hope to implement this (lovely) auto feature of basoon to the Herring Clarinet?
Will there be a Oboe or a Flute production from you in the future?


----------



## Embertone (Dec 6, 2019)

amorphosynthesis said:


> Greetings Embertone,one of my favourite developers
> 
> All the other updates are out
> Popelka basoon(which I adore) is out
> ...



No news at the moment. Thank you for checking in!

Oboe/Flute would be so fun. We don’t have that in our current production schedule but it’s surely something we should do at some point!

Clarinet— may eventually receive an update, but it’s not the highest item on the list of instruments in need of updates.

thanks again

Alex


----------



## Mystic (Dec 6, 2019)

What we really need is an Embertone Didgeridoo. Make it happen, Alex!


----------



## gussunkri (Dec 6, 2019)

I guess I had seen people throw around the "Joshua Bell violin" name, but for some reason I hadn't registered Embertone before today. Well... today I bought:
Joshua Bell Essential,
Popelka bassoon
Shire Whistle
Shan Bawu,
Chapman Trumpet and
the Jubel Flute.

I have already tried the bassoon and the Shire whistle and was really impressed. (I wish I had known about the shire whistle last week... It would have fitted perfectly on something I worked on.)


----------



## Embertone (Dec 6, 2019)

good choices! Our Bawu is one of my favorites, and IMO it's under-appreciated


----------



## gussunkri (Dec 6, 2019)

The Bawu was indeed wonderful!

However, the Joshua Bell Essential.... 
I'm at a loss for words. I don't think I have ever connected that way with a sampled instrument before. It truly feels like a proper instrument. I was not prepared for the emotional response it created in me as I played. I am amazed! Well done!!


----------



## conceptcar3 (Dec 16, 2019)

Just wanted to chime in and say thanks for updating the walker D piano, I have probably 100 VST pianos and it is #1 now! GREAT JOB!!!!


----------



## Philip Vasta (Dec 17, 2019)

I've quickly become an Embertone fan. The bassoon and clarinet are just so much fun to play! I find the solo strings to be harder to get to sound good but their controls go much deeper. I'd love to see the control retained in the upcoming update, but with an additional bit of tweaking to increase out of the box playability.


----------

